#ubuntu-charlas 2011-08-09
<yggdrasil> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-08-07
<no1> hola
<SergioMeneses> no1, saludos
<no1> Hola Sergio
<no1> Como estas?
<SergioMeneses> no1, trabajando pero bien
<SergioMeneses> y vos?
<no1> muy bien gracias.
<no1> Cual es el proposito de este canal Sergio?
<SergioMeneses> no1, esta en el topic
<SergioMeneses> es para sesiones de learning en español
<no1> Ok. No es para asesorias acerca del uso de Ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> no1, soporte como tal en los canales locales o #ubuntu-es
<no1> ok. gracias.
<Raldo> Hola?
